# Jetzt ist der Garten unser!



## davlar

Muy buenas a tod@s,

Soy un joven estudiante de alemán y tengo una duda con respecto a la declinación de los pronombres posesivos.
Según he podido ver en alguna gramática, existen ocasiones en que aparece el pronombre posesivo sin declinar cuando acompaña a un verbo copulativo:

- Jezt ist der Garten unser.
- Er wird nie und nimmer dein.
- Der Sieg war unser.
- Endlich ist es mein.

Sin embargo yo siempre he aprendido que el pronombre posesivo se declina aún a pesar de ir acompañando a un verbo copulativo:

- Der Kuli ist meiner.
- Das ist meine Tasche. Das ist meine.

Agradecería mucho por favor, si alguien podría indicar en que casos concretos y bajo que condiciones se usa el pronombre posesivo en su forma invariante.


Muchas gracias.


----------



## baufred

... éstas expresiones son poco antiguo ... así no habla casi nadie en la "jerga" cotidiana ... según mi opinión 



davlar said:


> - Jetzt ist der Garten unser.  >> *Der Garten gehört jetzt uns.*
> - Er wird nie und nimmer dein. >> *Er wird dir niemals gehören.*
> - Der Sieg war unser. >> *Wir haben gesiegt.*
> - Endlich ist es mein. >> *Endlich gehört es mir.*



Saludos  --  baufred  --


----------



## davlar

Muchas gracias.

Aunque agradezco mucho su respuesta y me ha servido, aun no me ha quedado claro si existe alguna situación gramatical concreta que justifique el uso del pronombre posesivo en su forma invariante. Es decir, si basicamente hay alguna situacion en la que se use el pronombre posesivo en alemán sin declinar.


Muchas gracias nuevamente,

Un saludo!


----------



## davlar

Aunque sea antiguo, hay alguna explicación gramatical para que esos pronombres no se declinen?? alguien que domine la gramatica alemana? 

Muchas gracias.


----------



## kunvla

Como ya dijo el compañero baufred, así se usaban esos pronombres hace mucho tiempo, es un uso arcaico y a veces puede usarse en vez de las formas actuales en textos literarios, poéticos, discursos muy patéticos, solemnos, etc. con deje arcaizante.

Saludos,


----------



## OLIKUA

http://www.alemansencillo.com/pronombres-en-aleman#posesivos

Espero que esste enlace te pueda ayudar.

Saludos


----------



## osa_menor

OLIKUA said:


> http://www.alemansencillo.com/pronombres-en-aleman#posesivos
> 
> Espero que esste enlace te pueda ayudar.
> 
> Saludos


Este enlace no trate el uso anticuado de los pronombres sin declinar.
Un saludo.


----------

